# Logfile analyse



## chmee (21. März 2006)

Ich benutze momentan analog 6 - freeware - Zu wenig Informationen,bzw. nicht besonders
hübsch vorverdaut.

Deswegen hier mal ne Umfrage, welche LogFile-SW benutzt Ihr ?

Ich suche dringend eine aussagekräftige Offline-Analyse, die auch gute/schöne/wie auch immer HTML-Files ausspuckt.

mfg chmee


----------

